# Handysprachaufname am PC verbessern



## Jack Lewis (20. März 2005)

Ich habe mit dem Handy ein Streitgespräch zwischen mir und meinem Nachbarn aufgenommen. Nun brauche ich diese Aufnahmen aber fürs Gericht. In den Wav Dateien ist viel Dröhnen in der Stimme. Das müßte man doch rausfiltern können oder? Kennt da jemand eine gute Software für oder einen anderen Tip?
Es geht nur darum, dass man verstehen kann was gesagt wird. Super Qualität muss es nicht haben.


----------



## chmee (21. März 2005)

Versuchs damit:
http://www.delback.co.uk/wavrep/

Google : Noise Reduction Software

mfg chmee


----------



## Jack Lewis (22. März 2005)

Danke das scheint genau das richtige Tool dafür zu sein. Nur ich komm damit absolut nicht klar. Hast du vielleicht ein paar Tips noch zur Hand?


----------



## chmee (22. März 2005)

Kenne das Programm nicht, arbeite mit den Tools aus der -teuer bezahlt- Liga.
Dieses empfehle ich, weil für lau..

mfg chmee


----------



## Jack Lewis (22. März 2005)

Was nutzt du denn genau?


----------



## chmee (22. März 2005)

Waves Restoration Bundle. 
Sind aber genausowenig einfach, weil es nur PlugIns sind, die über ein Programm wie
Wavelab, Soundforge, Logic oder Cubase angesprochen werden.

mfg chmee


----------

